# 5D Mark II Question



## MWP (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm thinking about picking up a 5D Mark II with a  24-105 f/4 for about $2790, instead of a new Mark III. The reason I'm thinking of the Mark II and not the III is obviously the price difference.  

Does anyone have both cameras and can you tell me if the improvements in the MIII are really worth the all extra money? I'm an amateur photographer and I currently use a Canon 60D.

Also, is the MKII a good step for an amateur is is it strictly for true professionals? I wonder if there would be much benefit at my level to go full frame.

Here is my site with some of my work....  

Lee Dos Santos - Fine Art
Thank you very much in advance.
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 20, 2012)

What do you have for lenses?

Also, using a 5D, and 5D2 for quite a while, I do not currently see a whole lot of benefit from moving up to the Mark III at this point.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 20, 2012)

if you do wedding & sport work, yes.. it will be a big improvement.  If it is only for portrait sessions and landscape, not really.


----------



## MWP (Jun 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> What do you have for lenses?
> 
> Also, using a 5D, and 5D2 for quite a while, I do not currently see a whole lot of benefit from moving up to the Mark III at this point.



I just have a Canon 18-200 EF-S and a 50mm EF lens. I moved up from the T3I which was my first dslr and I got rid of those kit lenses.  I was about to buy a Tokina 11-16 but then I read somewhere that crop sensors might come to an end in the near future so why continue to invest in EF-S lenses?   

Then there's the question, are my photos really up to par for a FF anyway?

When reading the specs between the MII and the MIII I'm just wonder if it's worth another $1500-$2000 that I could invest in glass?

Thanks for the quick reply tyler.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 20, 2012)

You have one EF lens, and it's not a great EF lens either... I wouldn't put a 50mm f/1.8 on a full frame body (assuming you have the f/1.8). 

I would suggest getting some serious glass before upgrading to a serious body. 

The focal lengths (and lenses) that I've found that I can't live without on a full frame body are: 35mm f/1.4L, 50mm f/1.4, and the Sigma 85mm f/1.4


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 20, 2012)

MWP said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > What do you have for lenses?
> ...



Lulz.

I just read that 3 alien spacecraft are attacking Earth in November so I figured why keep paying my bills.


----------



## MWP (Jun 20, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> MWP said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


You picked the right name for yourself dude.


----------



## morganza (Jun 21, 2012)

I liked the site, thanks.


----------

